# Cen-Tech Digital High Resolution Inspection Camera



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It is a useful tool for a lot of things. I looked at it not long ago. However, I went with a longer one that plugs into my phone. I have used it for walls and finding wires, snaking sewer vent pipes to find clogs, and lots of other things.


----------

